# Moving to Portugal



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone

New to the forum We have just moved to Sao Martinho do Porto. Would love to hear from anyone living here

Regards


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe you should try the Portugal forum.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

nyclon said:


> Maybe you should try the Portugal forum.



This is the Portuguese forum


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Rebecca,
Welcome, nice area. We will be moving next year not to far from you - lagoa de Obidos.
Ana


----------



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

anapedrosa said:


> Hi Rebecca,
> Welcome, nice area. We will be moving next year not to far from you - lagoa de Obidos.
> Ana


Hi Ana

Nice to hear from you.

We are just settling in now. Lagoa de Obidos is a lovely place, been there many times ourselves. 

We are now just getting all the red tape stuff out the way and then will be organized (I hope)!:clap2:

What time of the year are you moving over?

Rebecca


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

rebeccaleth said:


> We are now just getting all the red tape stuff out the way and then will be organized (I hope)!:clap2:


:clap2::clap2:



rebeccaleth said:


> What time of the year are you moving over?


We are planning our move for July, but we will need to live with my folks in the Algarve for a couple of months while our place is being built. Unless they've finished the renovations on their Lisbon apartment, in which case we would hope to stay in Lisbon (easier to visit the site and have some fun in Lisbon too).

Actually, I'm flying over this afternoon and I'll be staying in Foz do Arelho for a few weeks.


----------



## anngray8 (Mar 30, 2013)

rebeccaleth said:


> Hi Ana
> 
> Nice to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Hi we bought our house last October in Foz do Arelho and are coming over this weekend for 3 weeks then again in July then moving out when husband retires in August. Do you know if there are many of us brits living in the area and if there are any local groups ect ie Art classes Ann
Are you all settles in now.


----------



## anngray8 (Mar 30, 2013)

rebeccaleth said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> New to the forum We have just moved to Sao Martinho do Porto. Would love to hear from anyone living here
> 
> Regards


This is not far from me In Foz do Arelho are you all moved in there now.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

anngray8 said:


> Hi we bought our house last October in Foz do Arelho and are coming over this weekend for 3 weeks then again in July then moving out when husband retires in August. Do you know if there are many of us brits living in the area and if there are any local groups ect ie Art classes Ann
> Are you all settles in now.


Hi Ann,

We will be in Nadadouro, not far from the sailing school, but only arriving late summer / early fall. We're just waiting for our place to sell here in Canada.

I know that there are British people who live in Foz and also on the Obidos side of the lagoon, but not living there yet, I have not had a chance to meet many locals. 

In terms of art, I believe the school in Caldas da Rainha offers classed, I am not sure if they have any in English. I would try asking at the local cafe or at the sailing school, I think they will be more connected to the local scene. 

In Caldas da Rainha, Meer Jazz Portugal is an expat group that organizes a jazz event at the Hotel Lisbonne. There is one on July 21. If you use FaceBook, search Meer Jazz Portugal, they post a schedule. It look like a good way to meet locals.


Ana


----------

